# Trooper Wesley Brown



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Wesley Brown

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Maryland State Police
Maryland*
End of Watch: Friday, June 11, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 11, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Trooper Wesley Brown was shot and killed at approximately 12:40 am while working an off duty security detail at a restaurant in Forestville, Maryland.

Earlier in the evening Trooper Brown had escorted a patron out of the restaurant who had refused to pay a bill. Trooper Brown was standing in the parking lot talking on his cell phone when the man returned and fatally shot him without warning.

The suspect fled the scene and remains at large.

Trooper Brown had served with the Maryland State Police for three years and was assigned to the Forestville Barracks. He is survived by his fiancee.
Agency Contact Information
Maryland State Police
1201 Reisterstown Road
Pikesville, MD 21208

Phone: (410) 376-3187

_*Please contact the Maryland State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Brown. Hoping for a quick capture or death of the suspect.


----------



## CCHPounder (Jun 11, 2010)

Sign of the times. Very sad to see. Be safe out there.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------

